
Show HN: Qikipedia - Wikipedia's summary cards on any web page - kahtaf
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/qikipedia/dljenobnbaealaglncgihenfkbkblefd
======
O_H_E
That could be pretty helpful in killing my "hoarding tabs" habit

